# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  تعرف علي ال 26 فائدة للزبادي

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*
 
إذا كنت تحب تناول الزبادي من وقت لأخر فيجب عليك إن تعلم ماهي الفوائد الهائلة التي يحتويها ، فهناك العديد من الفوائد العامة للزبادى والتى من بينها
1- أن تناول الزبادى يساعد على التخلص من مشكلة تراكم الدهون فى منطقة البطن (الكرش).
2- يحتوى على بكتيريا نافعة تساعد فى الهضم والتخلص من الانتفاخ وتعمل على تطهير المعدة من الفضلات وتخليص الحلق من البكتيريا المسببة لرائحة الفم الكريهة ويفضل تناوله فى الليل أو قبل النوم.
3- يحرق الدهون فى الجسم ويقوى العضلات ويساعد على تحفيز الجسم لحرق الدهون وعدم تكون كميات جديدة منه.
4- غذاء علاجى لفاعليته فى تقليل الإصابة بسرطان القولون ولقدرته على زيادة نشاط الجهاز المناعى.
5- قدرته على خفض نسبة الكولسترول فى الدم.
6- مقاومته للالتهابات الطفيلية.
7- البروتين الموجود فيه يستطيع خفض ضغط الدم.
8- يتوفر فيه الفيتامينات الضرورية للحياة (ب1، ب2، ب3، ب5، ب6، ب12، أ، ك)
9- تتركز فائدة الزبادى فى مادة (اللاكتوز باشيلس) وهى ميكروب ميكرسكوبى يهاجم الكائنات غير المرغوب فيها.. وهى لتطهر الأمعاء وتقضى على ما مقداره 85% من الجراثيم الضارة بها.
10- يعد من الأطعمة سهلة الهضم فهو أسهل من الحليب واللبن.
11- يحتوى على قيمة غذائية عالية ، فهو أنسب طعام للمسنين.
12- ذو فائدة علاجية وغذائية ووقائية بإذن الله لأنه يزيد المناعة وقدرة التحمل ويعمل على تقوية الجهاز الهضمى والدورة الدموية.




13 - يؤخر أعراض الشيخوخة وترطيب البشرة ونضارتها وجمال العينين لمن داوم على أكله.14- خط دفاعى قوى يوقف ترسب الكولسترول على جدران الشرايين وخاصة التى تغذى القلب والمخ.
15- يساهم فى التجديد الدائم والحيوية الثابتة وجمال المظهر وسلامة الأجهزة من الأمراض.
16- يقوى المعدة ويقطع الإسهال ويخصب البدن ويفتح الشهية ويسكن الحرارة.
17- يتلف العصبات القولونية فى المعدة والأمعاء.
18- مفيد فى حالات التهاب الكبد والكلى وضعفها وتخمرات المعدة حيث إنه طارد للغازات.
19- يدر البول ويكافح الحصى فى المثانة والكلى ويذيب الرمال.
20- مفيد لحالات تصلب الشرايين والوهن
21- يهدىء الأعصاب ومحارب للأرق.
22- قيمته الغذائية عالية لأنه يحمل فى تركيبته أغلب المعادن اللازمة للجسم.
23- يساعد فى تخفيف الوزن، ولهذا يدخل فى أنظمة النحافة (قليل السعرات، مرتفع البروتين).
24- ينصح بإعطائه للأشخاص الذين يعانون من ضعف الأمعاء وعسر الهضم والإمساك والإسهال والتهابات المعدة والأمعاء والمصابين بضعف الأعصاب والأرق.
25- يعطى للأطفال الصغار من عمر عشرة أشهر.
26- يقلل الأعراض الجانبية لتعاطى المضادات الحيوية من إسهال والتهاب طفيلى.


*

----------


## ابوبكر رحمة الله

*والله دا كلام جميل جدا ومفيد
                        	*

----------

